# What should their feet look like?



## Whiteshepherds

Just wondering if anyone has pictures to show the difference between good feet and bad feet (or less than ideal ) on the GSD. I love Annies feet, I think Harley's are ugly...no idea if either are the way they should be.


----------



## Caledon

I'd love to see this too.

I think Dakota has ugly front feet.


----------



## Katzel

They should be very tight and cat-like. Short toes with thick pads. They should not have flat, splayed feet with toes that are spread out and little padding.


----------



## Rei

Beth - I have also heard that they should arch, is that correct (flat feet are a fault)? I've been told that Trent has decent feet... feel free to correct me, though!!










(Because it's a fairly hot summer day)


----------



## ShenzisMom

Should they be as tight/catlike as doberman feet?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

From the standard:



> The _feet_ are short, compact with toes well arched, pads thick and firm, nails short and dark.


Bad feet I've seen or had in my previous dogs = hare feet (loooong toes).

I'll see if I can get a picture of Mauser's feet tonight as they are VERY nice.


----------



## Katzel

Rei said:


> Beth - I have also heard that they should arch, is that correct (flat feet are a fault)? I've been told that Trent has decent feet... feel free to correct me, though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Because it's a fairly hot summer day)


YES, I think Trent's are excellent feet and yes, arching is desired. Here's a little comparison....

FOOTSIE


----------



## suzzyq01

I have this photo from when Sonar was 10 months old. I'll have to see about a side view. He has bear paws....is that dq?


----------



## CookieTN

I think Cookie may have had hare toes. Hehe, I'm going to have to go through my photo archive to see if I can find a good shot of her feet.


----------



## CookieTN

** *HUGE* oversized photo. Please resize to the allowed 800X600 and repost. Thank you Admin **


I know her nails were too long...one thing I didn't always keep up with.=/


----------



## KZoppa

Zena has "hare" feet. Riley's got good feet but again he's mixed so that could have something to do with it. Have to look closer at Shasta's feet but i'm pretty sure her feet are kind funky lol.


----------



## DharmasMom

Dharma's feet are hard to see. The hair is so long she looks like she is wearing really fuzzy slippers. Tessa has long toes that splay out when she stands. I am pretty sure she is not the best bred gsd out there but considering her background, that is not really suprising.


----------



## onyx'girl

Kacie has feet the size of a saucer, and I have to trim the floofs constantly. Karlo has great looking feet,(tight,strong and toe penciling for a nice topping)
Onyx's are like Karlo's but they both need pedicures so will not be posting pics!


----------

